

Best of JQuery plugins website - marizmelo
http://bestofjquery.com/
Find the best of JQuery available plugins in one place.
======
jneal
Nice, I was just checking out the post about "Select Boxes with Chosen"
thinking to myself, I need a way to find awesome new plugins like this because
I tend to build everything myself and feel I am just wasting time re-inventing
the wheel.

I'm checking out the site here, and it definitely is useful to me. I don't
know if you are just a user of the site or the developer, but I do have
suggestions. I would like to see a rating system. If I download a plugin and
don't agree that it's good enough to be considered "best of" I would down-vote
it perhaps, or on a star-based system rate it a low number of stars. Then
showing the ratings to other users so people can weed out those that may not
help them.

Even a way to add comments would probably be interesting, so I could quickly
see if someone down-voted but had a specific reason that doesn't apply to my
situation, that would be easy to figure out.

